

The Secret Histories of Those @#$%ing Computer Symbols - riffraff
http://gizmodo.com/5612630/the-secret-histories-of-those-ing-computer-symbols

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seen it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1612361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610703> <\- This has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610309> <\- This links to a single page
version.

